# Ottawa area archery accident?



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't heard a thing...I'll look into it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

it would of made the news have heard nothing..yet


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I doubt it would make the news...my friends wife is an emergency room nurse and sees stupid stuff like this everyday.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a fish lure hook through my thumb and went to hospital feeling stupid. Doctor told me he sees over 400 people a year for the same thing. Sitting in emergency room and a guy walked by with a Rapala hanging off his ear. I yelled to him, "nice ear ring". He looked at me and said, "Nice Lyman". *LOL*


----------

